# indoor live steam rulez



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

howdi mates 
i'm back after moving and looking for a new job again... seems this will be my nightmare all 2 years 

i'm going to setup a mobile layout for livesteam indoor and outdoor

the reason for this ist my new toy i got today 










i allready got it running from a real basic knowledge and learning by doing 

i tryed in a basement were no one will do anything else...











have a look on my first firing the loco and first feet live steam railroading :







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prUu0VIRm8c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iopwYc9kUH4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbIHpzwLzA0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VWJqSuxYWg 

have fun 


erhard


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you living on the bottom of some Neanderthal cave?
Can´t see a thing on these videos.
Underground movies for the Sundance Festival 2010?

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

hi fritz / juergen  
i will do my best to make a better video of this new loco 

erhard


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 15 Aug 2009 02:55 PM 

Are you living on the bottom of some Neanderthal cave?
Can´t see a thing on these videos.
Underground movies for the Sundance Festival 2010?

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen




....and the winner of the best live steam video shot in a cave goes to......

Joke aside, interesting locomotive and location for a railway, thanks for posting!


----------



## erhard (Jan 2, 2008)

hi again...
was too late for a longer answer yesterday.
that "cave" is an old wine cellar. as i made this video i had a bulp under the ceiling and 1500W spotlight in the left corner.

i thought that will work for a video and was surprised too with the results too. but as you know there is no second chance on a new "first" try.


i'm just happy to have this. 


for the next videos i will change that setup 




yesterday i was visiting a friend an had my first lessons on this new stuff.
i learned about problems after transport - the duct has been blocked- and i got real basic and new informations about handling the RCthat i use first time too.




after one hour tinkering and trials with the rc i got it and had much fun running that live steam loco around a tight course.


it will realy take time to learn more about live steam and the technical isuses- but yesterday i started realy enjoying it and get it smoothly running the rounds.



funny little thing that 

erhard


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

indoor live steam rules many people learn the hard way: 
1. Steam oil does NOT come out of carpet. 
2. Take the battery out of the smoke detector and crack a window BEFORE lighting the fire. 
3. In a derailment the loco will tend to run away to an inaccessible or flammable spot MUCH faster than it travels on the rails. 
4. Put the cat in another room, unless you LIKE chasing derailed runaways. 
5. Even the most level looking floors and tables often aren't EXACTLY level, and a live steam rod engine can tell. 
6. Unplugging the phone and disconnecting the doorbell before you start might be a good idea. Steam engines can get in as much trouble as toddlers, and as fast, if you turn your back on them.


----------

